# Need help with vacuum hose



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

The guy before me replace one of the vacuum hoses with some crap hose. I need help identifying this hose so I can buy a legit replacement. Thanks!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Drive to your local parts store, drag one of the guys out to your car, point at the hose, buy the right one.   :cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Buy a catch can. It goes between those two points and I'll bet there was one on there and he sold it and replaced it with that. Oh, and clean that engine bay!


----------

